# Mantis 2 cycle Rototiller



## norman2011 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have not used my tiller for a couple years. The information I found about adjusting the carburator refers to the red and white plastic caps on the adjusting screws and how much to turn the screws with the caps on. The red and white caps are missing on my carb. I need information on adjusting the carb. without using the red and white caps for guide. Don't know where to start. Thanks Norman


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Depending on the age of your unit, it may never have had the red and white caps. These are limiter caps on emission carburetors that limit how much the adjustment screws can be turned. 

To set the initial adjustment, turn the screws clockwise until they seat, don't tighten them, just turn them in until they stop. Then back them out 1 1/2 turns, this is a starting point on the adjustment. Turning the screws clockwise leans out the mixture and turning counter clockwise will enrich the mixture.

If your unit has not been run in a couple of years, it's possible that the carburetor may need to be cleaned and rebuilt.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you have a Walbro carb,you can view a repair document at this location.Look on the carb body for casting letters such as WA,WT or ? to determine which instructions you need.It will help you understand how to clean and adjust your carb.If your carb is a Zama,just go to their web site for the same info on their carbs.As always,30yrTech gave you great advice.

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


----------

